# Cat Going Behind Stove from the Side



## OlivesMom (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi! Brought home a new kitten today - my Olive! My first cat in my adult life. She's nine weeks so she's obviously very tiny. She seems pretty happy in the new home and has been exploring - and. She went BEHIND and like IN the gas stove twice now. It's a big cavity- there is NO counter on the side as it's the end of the kitchen "chunk" and then there's open space. So she's just waking behind the stove - there's a gap the back side. The oven cannot be moved closer to the wall as its a gas stove and looks like there's solid pipes back there that need a particular amount of space. I need ideas ASAP please about how to safely block it off. Thought of taping up cardboard but isn't that a fire hazard? Won't tape melt into the stove? What about sticking cheap plastic flooring? Won't that also melt? Please offer any ideas. Thank you!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Is there any way of closing off the room? If not, might chicken wire work?


----------



## OlivesMom (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks! I hadn't thought of chicken wire! We're walking down the hardware store soon. That is certainly a good materials since it won't start a fire. Can post what I end up with


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Hope you do! It may reflect the fact that my first responses are almost always chicken wire and / or baling cord! LOL!


----------



## OlivesMom (Apr 18, 2017)

I bought the pictured wire - says it's made out of aluminum. It's for window screens I believe. I feel like she may see the wide holes in chicken wire and want to climb so this is less appealing as a toy? Idk. Either way your advice helped. We are hoping it's not coated or mixed with any materials like plastic that can melt. I literally just took the whole roll and shoved it back there. The stoves pipes get in the way but it works for the most part. She's small now and hopefully can't push past it. Onward! Photos attached - or so I tried. Hehe


----------

